# Still no luck!!!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've still had 0 luck in adopting a hedgehog of my own!

It's been over six months, and I'm getting very frustrated :/

How long did it take for you guys to find your own hedgehog??

Also, Leela will not be joining my family, as my friend has decided to stay in Montreal 

EDIT:
I HAVE FINALLY FOUND MY HEDGIE!
This breeder is not registered on the IHA, but she guarantees the same health guarantees and is keeping in contact with me every single day.
She just sent pictures of her litter, and now I have officially reserved a little male 

Here's a picture of him!

Now I just gotta find a name


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It took me awhile from the moment I decided I wanted one. With all the research and searching to find one I would say it took me around 4-6 months. I know how you are feeling though cause I was starting to get so impatient towards the end of the wait and wanted one so bad. 

Hope you are able to find one soon, the happy side is I bet it will be one spoiled hedgie when you finally get him home


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> It took me awhile from the moment I decided I wanted one. With all the research and searching to find one I would say it took me around 4-6 months. I know how you are feeling though cause I was starting to get so impatient towards the end of the wait and wanted one so bad.
> 
> Hope you are able to find one soon, the happy side is I bet it will be one spoiled hedgie when you finally get him home


Thanks for the encouragement 
Yeah, I'm just really upset because I've been ready for one for so long, and each time something goes wrong 
I've also saved up money for one and it's been torture not spending that money on other things! 

*sigh* I just never thought it would be so difficult to adopt a hedgie...


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I got mine in three days. Check out kijiji, and make sure you visit the hedgehog before purchasing.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This ad was just placed 1 hour ago on kijiji ,I can't read much french but seems like it might be ok.
http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other- ... Z207047853


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

According to the Google translator...

I am a breeder since 2006, member of the "hedgehog breeder covenant" and all my hedgehogs have their pedigree and are registered with the International Hedgehog association.Il goes naturally well with my babies and more, they have guarantees (3 month for health, 21 days for mites and life woobly syndrome). My babies are handled daily so they are very sociable and are accustomed to children and dogs. I currently have available a female born April 30, very light (will be champagne or apricot). It will be ready to leave in June The prize is non-negotiable, I do not deliver, I live near Sorel.




Sounds ok to me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> I got mine in three days. Check out kijiji, and make sure you visit the hedgehog before purchasing.


I do check that site on a regular basis, but most of the time these people bought their hedgehogs from a pet store, and I'd rather get one from which I know the full background information from... Also, I'd like to get a hedgehog which is of a younger age so that I could have more time bonding with them, etc


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LarryT said:


> This ad was just placed 1 hour ago on kijiji ,I can't read much french but seems like it might be ok.
> http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other- ... Z207047853


Yes, I actually spoke to that breeder... Unfortunately, I live about an hour and a half away from Sorel, and I do not have a car and she does not deliver, sooo :/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > This ad was just placed 1 hour ago on kijiji ,I can't read much french but seems like it might be ok.
> ...


Hmm if I was wanting a hedgehog as bad as you say I don't think a one and a half hour ride would stop me :lol: You don't know anybody with a car that would be willing to drive you?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are numerous breeders in and around Montreal. It shouldn't be that difficult to get one, other than waiting lists and how many the hedgie moms produce.

http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/quebec.htm I know some of the breeders on the HBA site are in Montreal but not being able to read french, I have no clue who. I think Melanie Guimond is just on the outskirts.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> There are numerous breeders in and around Montreal. It shouldn't be that difficult to get one, other than waiting lists and how many the hedgie moms produce.
> 
> http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/quebec.htm I know some of the breeders on the HBA site are in Montreal but not being able to read french, I have no clue who. I think Melanie Guimond is just on the outskirts.


I've e-mailed pretty much everyone on that list.
Half have failed to keep in contact, despite how many times I have e-mailed, and the other half unfortunately have none available.
The ad posted above was actually by Josee LaPierre who is listed on the breeders list


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LarryT said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > LarryT said:
> ...


I have spoken to a friend who might be willing, so I might do exactly that and just pay for the gas... but I live in downtown Montreal, so hardly anyone I know actually owns a car because we don't need one @[email protected]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Even though they have none available at the moment, ask to go on their waiting list. Most reputable breeders have a waiting list and don't resort to selling on kijiji. 

If you are contacting HBA breeders and they aren't getting back to you, write to the HBA and complain. The breeders listed on the HBA site are supposed to be reputable, reliable breeders.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, I just had a thought. Do you have to have a baby? I know of an adult girl in your area needing a home. She is said to be a nice girl.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Oh, I just had a thought. Do you have to have a baby? I know of an adult girl in your area needing a home. She is said to be a nice girl.


I guess I will have to complain then :/

As for the other question, I would prefer a young hedgehog, but I'm still interested.
How old is the hedgehog?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think the owner said how old she is.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I don't think the owner said how old she is.


Hmmm well do you have their contact information? Maybe I can contact him/her


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Better than me!!
I'm picking up Freya tomorrow morning and I've been waiting a year and a half now.
Yep, early January 09.
Ahh, I'm so eager!!
The good thing about waiting longer is that you can do even more research and know everything by heart.  
hr


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgiesrule said:


> Better than me!!
> I'm picking up Freya tomorrow morning and I've been waiting a year and a half now.
> Yep, early January 09.
> Ahh, I'm so eager!!
> ...


Oh my god, you must have been getting so impatient towards the end!
Good news is, I HAVE FINALLY FOUND MY HEDGIE.
Picking him up sometime after June 4th 
I have to drive for an hour, but my friend offered to drive me (as I don't have a car)


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you!
May I ask where you're going to end up getting your hedgie from?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

nessariel said:


> Yay!!! I'm so happy for you!
> May I ask where you're going to end up getting your hedgie from?


I'm getting the hedgehog from a breeder (who I don't think is registered in the IHA). She has the same health guarantees as the IHA breeders and both parents have a pedigree.

I would very much like to adopt one of those poor hedgehogs being given away to a new home after a few years, but seeing as this is my first hedgehog, I'd like to start with one on a blank slate and see it grow up 

Thank you so much for sending me the link to the kjiji post btw.

Everyone is so supportive here, I'm so glad I joined HC ^-^


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news that you were able to finally find one  You'll be a great hedgie parent with all the research you have done and he will be a lucky little (and probably spoiled) guy lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> That is great news that you were able to finally find one  You'll be a great hedgie parent with all the research you have done and he will be a lucky little (and probably spoiled) guy lol


Awe thank you ^-^
Yes, I will be spoiling him so much  My cat is going to get jealous with all the attention the new guy's gonna get!


----------



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad you found your hedgehog!

It's too bad I saw this topic late as I got my hedgehog last week from Josée Lapierre (Kijiji ad that was posted) and saw the apricot one... she was the sister of my hedgehog actually.


Hope everything goes well


----------

